# New kid on the block



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Nothing fancy nothing nice, nothing gangsta, nothing rice!

Just got my A6 coming from a MKIV GTI and I'm looking to pull the same stunts on this thing. Its going to be a long journey but I know you all will join me for the ride.

As far as plans go.. fix the problems with the car, minor here/there type things, better wheels, coils temporary until I can get a new bag setup then its being dumped on its balls, or draggin its tits for you ladies 

THE OLD:



















THE NEW:

Sorry for the horrible pictures they are the only ones I have so far...



















THE COMING FROM ECS  :beer:










Any comments, concerns thoughts?

vehicle is a 1998 A6 FWD 30V 3.0L nothing fancy but she is a pretty car.

Tootles!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Wheels is nice :thumbup:


----------



## crabapples (Dec 9, 2010)

That VW was really hot. Hard to give it up?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks good so far. :thumbup:

Hope you replaced those tires though, they look like they were pretty much gone.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually we are back to stok wheels at the moment waiting for the coils still, thanks for the comments, I'm going to go with 19's now these


----------



## gtibeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Cant't wait to slam this thing.


----------



## gtibeer (Jun 27, 2006)

look what i found!


http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/2315/img2368hv3.jpg


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

ya I have that one saved it looks pretty dope mine will looks similar except mine has smaller slots, thanks bir!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

Your going to be completely happy with the way the KW's ride and how low they go.....Pictures below are rears are all the way down (Rubbing axle because im soo low :laugh:....Fronts still have an inch or so to go, and thats without shortening the strut yet!! 

Couple before and after pics for reference....





Summer mode 


Winter mode


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

All I have to say is wow! I've seen your car and it made me want to keep the alphards but I couldn't pass up the deal for mint mrr's. I have those sitting at the house and going to be polished by myself like I did the alphards with my buddy, coils will be here Wednesday. If all goes well I should have pictures by the weekend.

Quick question for you, because mine is only FWD how bad is your axle binding up front or is there any? And what do you mean by modification of the strut because air will be going on the car eventually.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

tiggo said:


> All I have to say is wow! I've seen your car and it made me want to keep the alphards but I couldn't pass up the deal for mint mrr's. I have those sitting at the house and going to be polished by myself like I did the alphards with my buddy, coils will be here Wednesday. If all goes well I should have pictures by the weekend.
> 
> Quick question for you, because mine is only FWD how bad is your axle binding up front or is there any? And what do you mean by modification of the strut because air will be going on the car eventually.


 Well first off i want to say Thank you  
No axle binding on anything at all, i just replaced mine because it broke finally lol. Have had the coils for less than a yr on the car and the axle had 140k on it when it broke so i will see how long this one will hold up. The fork on the bottom of the strut can be cut off and moved up so it shortens the strut. If going air u will be doing it anyways if u plan on going bag over coil. Bunch of guys have already done it....like capt obvious


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

FirstVDub said:


> Well first off i want to say Thank you
> No axle binding on anything at all, i just replaced mine because it broke finally lol. Have had the coils for less than a yr on the car and the axle had 140k on it when it broke so i will see how long this one will hold up. The fork on the bottom of the strut can be cut off and moved up so it shortens the strut. If going air u will be doing it anyways if u plan on going bag over coil. Bunch of guys have already done it....like capt obvious


 You're welcome.

I have to replace the outer CV boots on mine but other than that they are solid. Because the car was a 3 month out of the year driver all the seals have gone and I'm slowly replacing them. I just did valve cover gaskets, timing is within the next month, and of course the routine stuff. I will be doing bag overs just because of the convenience of going back when I'm done and the price just like I did with the GTI. Will you or any of the other fellas be going to SOWO this coming year because I will be there.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

tiggo said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I have to replace the outer CV boots on mine but other than that they are solid. Because the car was a 3 month out of the year driver all the seals have gone and I'm slowly replacing them. I just did valve cover gaskets, timing is within the next month, and of course the routine stuff. I will be doing bag overs just because of the convenience of going back when I'm done and the price just like I did with the GTI. Will you or any of the other fellas be going to SOWO this coming year because I will be there.


 Im not sure exactly how the rear setup is on your A6 but if it looks like your front struts and not like the rear of a mk4 with the spring separate. My point being if its the style that matches the front setup, you cannot do BOC because it will not fit through the control arm....but pm me and we can discuss it.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Static


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks fantastic. :thumbup:

I have a feeling you'll be replacing control arms weekly. :laugh:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

:laugh: na I've been down this route before, air is on before SOWO, I have to keep it baller!


----------



## gtibeer (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:! I like what I see!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

tiggo said:


> :laugh: na I've been down this route before, air is on before SOWO, I have to keep it baller!


Sweet! I will be there in my C5 as well! Would love to see how the Air Ride turns out on yours.


----------



## 95econobox (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey smooth you got a PM dude. get back to me when you get a chance.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

sweet! axle problems fixed, now on to tackling the air ride taking it apart and fitting it to the audi's trunk!

The mess that must be re-routed and rewired.. Rear bags not pictured.



















because ballers use dual pumps :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------

